

Piet: programming with pixels - pankratiev
http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/piet.html

======
jazzychad
Awesome, I love Piet! I wrote the "Alpha" example program on
<http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/piet/samples.html> as an exercise to
learn Piet while solving Card #234 of Perplex City -
<http://perplexcitycardcatalog.com/1/234/>

All of DM's esoteric languages are pretty interesting:
<http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/>

------
mtogo
So are we just going to keep submitting this every day?

~~~
jesusabdullah
YES :|

